
Twitter restricts new Trump tweet for ‘glorifying violence’ - emdowling
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/29/21274323/trump-twitter-glorifying-violence-minneapolis-shooting-looting-notice-restriction
======
detaro
existing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23347155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23347155)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

